# Who grinds beans?



## uglydoll (Jan 11, 2009)

I received some Starbucks Christmas Blend coffeee beans (for Christmas...) but I don't have a grinding machine, only a Cafetiere, so was wondering the easist way to get them ground?

I could go to the nearest Starbucks, I guess, but that's a 15 mile trip, which seems a bit excessive. And will they grind them on demand for free?

Any suggestions welcomed.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Try your local deli. The majority of them sell ground coffee these days - and would grind them for you for a small fee or free if purchased from them. Otherwise do a google search on "your home town - Coffee Beans"

You should find something.

Regards

Lee

P.S. Don't be tempted to buy a cheap argos grinder - the results will be very poor due to the type of blades used.


----------



## uglydoll (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks Lee


----------



## brewjester (Nov 12, 2008)

I'd go into SBUX and ask them to grind it. Otherwise some markets have grinders, just ask some one to help you. Hope this helps.


----------



## ffd (Jun 29, 2009)

Did you get them ground in the end?

Seems there are some very cheap grinders on ebay.


----------



## jmn (Mar 8, 2010)

Its possible to use a mortar and pestle which should work with a Cafetiere.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I am not too sure you will get an adequate consistency.

You could consider a hand grinder instead.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

If you do take them back to Starbucks, make sure you watch what they are doing to ensure you get the right amount back!

If not, do you have a local farm shop? They may be able to help. Try your local coffee shop - they might help too. Although you would not be buying coffee from either a farm shop or your local coffee shop - they will want customers to be happy to ensure a return trip.


----------



## Weeyoyo (Jul 18, 2009)

i would agree with the others above about avoiding the cheap grinders with blades. I bought one and you get an crappy inconsistent grind using them - you get mega find powder alongside big chucky bits...

Im gonna buy a burr grinder @ weekend


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

ffd said:


> Did you get them ground in the end?
> 
> Seems there are some very cheap grinders on ebay.


Yes, there are some cheaps grinders on eBay but if you watch the really good ones, they go for extraordinary money - even second hand.


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

Just bought a MC5 on Ebay and collected it earlier today, £100 for a £200+ grinder in mint condition and I guess £20 in fuel ......damn its big!!


----------

